# Best Cat Fountain?



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I usually buy my cats toys for christmas but they have a huge bucket of toys so I think it'd be better to invest in something like a cat fountain.
I made a DIY one before but it sucked xD
Anyone know of any good ones?


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

The kitchen sink :lol::lol::lol::lol:

I would look for some online and read the customer reviews.


----------



## birdielikestomatoes (May 2, 2012)

I've been ogling this for my dog: http://www.amazon.com/Drinkwell-Pla...UTF8&colid=3L352ZOLFBLNM&coliid=ITGRZUHGACB7O

I have no personal experience with it however LOOK AT DEM REVIEWS. :shock:


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

birdielikestomatoes said:


> I've been ogling this for my dog: http://www.amazon.com/Drinkwell-Pla...UTF8&colid=3L352ZOLFBLNM&coliid=ITGRZUHGACB7O
> 
> I have no personal experience with it however LOOK AT DEM REVIEWS. :shock:


LOLOLOLOL I love the pics of the cats standing on top of them, thats a cat alright ;-)
Hmm petco and petsmart carry it, maybe I can get it cheap on black friday :-D
Or hopefully it stays $43, I just dont have money at the moment xD


----------



## birdielikestomatoes (May 2, 2012)

Amazon always has great sales so it could 'possibly' go cheaper. Though most likely not too much. There's also the original: http://www.amazon.com/Drinkwell-FWB...?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1351437575&sr=1-4

But I don't like the water reservoir at the back. Also, this cat is hilarious. :lol:










Black Friday terrifies me, people turn completely psychotic. I'd just keep a look out for coupons, you don't get trampled by coupons!

EDIT: I'm not sure why this is in the customer reviews but it made me laugh. The poor man's pet fountain. :roll:


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Haha yea te pet store stuff isn't in high demand on black Friday do I don't go until the afternoon ;-)


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

the bathroom sink. *nods*


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I like that fountain idea. My Border terrier love love loves to drink from the garden hose. 

I am still laughing at the fish filter idea. Thats funny.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

i have the fresh flow. i have been using it for like 6 years now and my cats love it. i got mine at walmart for 30.00 but i am canadian so you could probably find it cheaper lol http://www.petmate.com/deluxe-fresh-flow


----------



## veilmist (Dec 24, 2012)

My poor kitty has kidney disease so to help we got her a drinkwell fountain and she loves it! The only thing is that you need to take it apart to clean it (otherwise gunk builds up and trust me it is not pretty) and it's not the easiest thing to get apart but once you figure it out it's ok. I just figured out how to get apart tonight and we have had it for awhile now so it was super gross. As long as you clean it right it works very well and once my cat got used to it she loved it! Hope this helps


----------

